# LOST DRYSUIT GRAND CANYON



## tobinodell (Apr 7, 2016)

this drysuit was left drying in a tree on the shore of "football field" campground in the canyon. It was left early march. It was a rental from Moenkopi out of flagstaff. It is red and black and XL. Please! any info at all could help save this broke guy from taking out another credit card......

please and thanks!

toby 970-215-4654
[email protected]


----------

